# Dema



## Dema (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey imf!! It's dema from asf! Thought I'd check it out over here!


----------



## jas101 (Sep 3, 2015)

Welcome Dema! One post and your in the red. Lol. Post some mangina pics for some quick reps. Lol


----------



## Riles (Sep 4, 2015)

Welcome to IMF, for sure post the nudes


----------



## brazey (Sep 4, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## Dema (Sep 4, 2015)

Lmao! First post in the right section and all and I'm in the red over here! No wonder why nobody comes over to this place anymore


----------



## the_predator (Sep 9, 2015)

Howdy brother


----------



## Dema (Sep 9, 2015)

the_predator said:


> Howdy brother



Haha can't beilieve I'm still in the red over here! Place is dead


----------



## jolter604 (Sep 10, 2015)

No shit, rep me already..... Haaaaaaa


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2015)

Dema said:


> Haha can't beilieve I'm still in the red over here! Place is dead



Bro I can fix your reps. But you'll need so send me pix of your cock. Lmk.


----------



## Dema (Sep 10, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Bro I can fix your reps. But you'll need so send me pix of your cock. Lmk.




I tried taking king some pics but the camera isn't capturing it... Think I need some more zoom


----------

